# "Service Quality" Feedback



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

I took a ride as a passenger. When I went to rate I noticed "Service Quality" is not one of the choices on the passenger app. 

How then are passengers providing this feedback?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

You have 4 stars selected which means ride wasn't great so its asking what went wrong. 

I don't understand your question. Do you mean the comments ts or badges? Those are on 5 star trips


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Under the selection of available issues it says:
"This rating will not affect your driver"

How does that work?

.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Poor David's gonna get 4* 
and will never know why...


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Forgot to screenshot. That's a stock photo. But same thing as mine, there is no "service quality" choice.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> You have 4 stars selected which means ride wasn't great so its asking what went wrong.
> 
> I don't understand your question. Do you mean the comments ts or badges? Those are on 5 star trips


We get reports about "service quality" but it isn't listed as a choice.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

pizzaladee said:


> We get reports about "service quality" but it isn't listed as a choice.


Which just goes to prove that the poor 'service quality' is now endemic.

.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

pizzaladee said:


> We get reports about "service quality" but it isn't listed as a choice.


You get more choices if you go through your trip history. Maybe if you select other you get choices, or if you go lower on the stars.

It's been quite a while since I took a trip on uber, last and only one I took I explored all the options before ultimately rating 5. This was 2 years ago or so, before in app tipping


----------

